# Mountainbikerin für TV-Sendung gesucht!



## castingagentur (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

das ich mich hier als Mann in das Lady-Forum schummle, hat nur einen Grund: ich suche eine Mountainbikerin!

Für die beliebte SWR-Gameshow wer zeigts wem sind wir aktuell auf der Suche nach Komparsen/Gäste für die einzelnen Spiele innerhalb der TV-Show. Die Sendungen werden im Januar (zwischen 19.01.  23.01.) an einem Tag in Baden-Baden aufgezeichnet. 

In einem Spiel innerhalb der Sendung geht es um das Thema "Jugenstil". Hierfür suche ich Jugendliche aus dem Raum Baden-Württemberg mit Leidenschaften aus ganz verschiedenen Bereichen u.a. eine extreme Mountainbikerin. Infos zum Format findest Du online unter http://www.swr.de/wer-zeigts-wem 

Zum Spiel: 
Die Gäste müssen Jugendliche mit Leidenschaften aus ganz verschiedenen Bereichen sein, z.B. ein Formel-1-Fan, eine Pferdenärrin, ein Justin-Bieber-Fan, eine Hello-Kitty-Sammlerin, eine Mädchenfußballerin, ein weiblicher Gaming-Nerd, eine extreme Mountainbikerin, eine Kartfahrerin, ein Tokio-Hotel-Groupie usw. Wichtig ist: Man darf zwar ihrem Zimmer, aber keinesfalls ihnen selbst ihre Leidenschaft ansehen. Sie sollen einige Gegenstände und Poster aus ihren entsprechend gestalteten Jugendzimmern mit ins Studio zu bringen. Die Spielshowkandidaten müssen dann raten: Welcher Stil gehört zu welchem Gast? 

Bist Du noch unter 21 Jahre alt und eine richtige Mountainbikerin? Oder kennst Du in Deinem Bekanntenkreis entsprechende Kontakte? Dann freuen wir uns über Deine Bewerbung um näher hinsichtlich des TV-Drehs ins Gespräch zu kommen. 

Kontaktaufnahme gerne über meine direkten Kontaktdaten: 

Viele Grüße 
Andreas Donat 

Casting Promotion Agentur 
Donat & Gennaro GbR 
Heedheide 16 
D-58553 Halver 
Tel: 02351-6684554 
Fax: 02351-6684561 

OFFICE KÖLN: 
Eupener Strasse 135-137 
D-50933 Köln 

SERVICE: 
Tel: 01805-468 500 (0.14 /Min. Festnetz, ggf. andere Preise Mobilfunk) 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Web: http://www.casting-agentur.de


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Dezember 2010)

castingagentur schrieb:


> Bist Du noch unter 21 Jahre alt (...)



  

Geht nicht auch ein ganz klein bisschen über 21? Es sind wirklich nur knapp über zwei Jahrzehnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitti690 (21. Dezember 2010)

castingagentur schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das ich mich hier als Mann in das Lady-Forum schummle, hat nur einen Grund: ich suche eine Mountainbikerin!



Viel spass beim suchen! Wenn du fündig wirst gib mir bescheit so was such ich auch schon länger. 

Kann von mir aus auch über 21 sein , aber wenns geht nicht deutlich über 30. Achso wenns darum geht , mal vor ne Kamera zu kommen ,so was hab ich auch und weiss auch damit umzugehen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Dezember 2010)

Ach geh Pitti690, ich kenne im Aargau, BS, BL und herüberhalb der CH/D-Grenze einige Mädels, die ziemlich rasant unterwegs sind!


----------



## Pitti690 (21. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht sind sie ja auch einfach nur zu rasant unterwegs und fahren mir immer davon 

Fahr leider selbst erst seit nem halben Jahr


----------



## Principiante (22. Dezember 2010)

....unter 21???


----------



## Ragey (22. Dezember 2010)

> Für die beliebte SWR-Gameshow[...]



*hust*


----------



## killerbandage (22. Dezember 2010)

Na super und wir männer schauen doof aus der wäsche ...wir sind mal wieder ausgegrenzt ...gibs den ein paar mädels die im  raum remscheid radeln ?? und mich mitnehmen auf ihren touren???...bin aber leicht über 30zig

gruß


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Dezember 2010)

Nur zur Infos für die Leserinnen: Es geht hier um Post 1. Das danach ist OT...


----------



## Deleted 163458 (22. Dezember 2010)

@ casting
Steht der Ausstrahlungstermin bereits fest? Würd ich mir schon gern ansehen.


----------



## castingagentur (22. Dezember 2010)

Leider noch nicht, wird Februar/März werden. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe lange Haare und mein Flur ist dreckig, da das Radl dort steht; Zählt das?
Und mit Schminke klappts vllt. auch mit u21....


----------

